

Web, Money; App Store, No Money - yabatopia
http://inessential.com/2014/04/18/web_money_app_store_no_money

======
diziet
App Store apps (mostly) monetize via in app purchases, or through displaying
ads to a large free user audience. All the top grossing apps are free, with
monetization from in app purchases.

Take a look at the grossing charts:
[https://sensortower.com/ios/rankings/top/iphone/us/all-
categ...](https://sensortower.com/ios/rankings/top/iphone/us/all-categories) ,
only Minecraft breaks top 25 as a paid app.

This means making a certain kind of consumer focused app with large numbers
and ability to monetize a fraction of the users well.

